# For the Falcon Followers...



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

There's a lot of activity going on in the box at the moment............. 

Falcons - EcoWeb - Nottingham Trent University


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

When ever I got there, it's empty. Not a bird in sight.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Empty


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

and i had immediate memories of a very wet, stormy time last year.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

kathryn773 said:


> and i had immediate memories of a very wet, stormy time last year.


That was soo sad, one of them is sitting on the ledge at the moment


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

quick look! i see one



too late! its gone


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow its been a year since last watching! Hope this year is nicer to them, though they done a very good job last year.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Wow its been a year since last watching! Hope this year is nicer to them, though they done a very good job last year.


looking at the view this morning, i very much doubt the year is going to be nicer


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

kathryn773 said:


> looking at the view this morning, i very much doubt the year is going to be nicer


We can all but hope. Though you are right its not too promising.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I saw two yesterday - one in the nest cheeping, squatting and ruffling her feathers and one on the ledge watching  Certainly looked like she was intending to do something soon...


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

look now ........


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

After the storms last year, and the sad outcome of that, I thought NTU said they were going to add some extra protection to the box......?? 

It looks exactly the same to me.

ETA: Just found their post regarding this last year and the plan was to review the shelter options but last year was more of an exception rather than the norm and it was the first time chicks had been lost to this pair of falcons.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> After the storms last year, and the sad outcome of that, I thought NTU said they were going to add some extra protection to the box......??
> 
> It looks exactly the same to me.


Maybe they was worried if the interfered with the area they might not come back  Last year was harrowing  and i missed the good bit of the only one flying the nest as i went on holiday  No holiday booked this year :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

both there now


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

It doesn't work on my netbook with the rubbish internet cnnection I've got.
But just discovered it works on my mobile - changed mobile networks so got unlimited internet.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

There is no one home


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't watch because I'm on the iPad.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

gutted, its empty at the moment


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

There's some activity there this morning :biggrin:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

There is 1 on the ledge!!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a few pigeons on the ledge at the moment


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

there's one there now.:thumbup:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Just had a look and there's one there now !!!*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Has the camera been knocked? 

Can only see a small part of the ledge


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

In the nest , first time seeing them 

Both there


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

rona said:


> Has the camera been knocked?
> 
> Can only see a small part of the ledge


No I think they zoomed in on one of them stood on the edge, it was preening so perhaps they wanted to take a closer look at it.

Both the falcons are there at the moment, one in the nest box and the other on the ledge - hopefully wont be too long before the eggs start to appear


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Both there, the ones doing some next building, if you can call gravel a nest.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got a seperate window opened up for these guys and just pop in for a nosy every 10 mins or so.  

I lurved the close up they had about 45 mins ago. SO cute to look at. Gorgeous markings.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

on nest, on nest


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sure she knows she been watched


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

How exciting


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

They have some sort of night vision camera - you can watch her at night too!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I was getting rather excited as she's been sat in the nest box for well over 2 & half hours now so I thought she had something to hide BUT she's just flown off probably for some food and there's nothing there 

Oh well, hopefully sometime soon now and we'll be counting the eggs


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

She's back lying down in the nest. 

And it is p!ssing down with rain / sleet!!!!!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Awww bless , it looks bloody freezing there  
They are such a beautiful bird


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor girl


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I know they didn't want to interfere with the nest and so forth, but I do think they could have put a bit of board across on a raised diagonal just to have given SOME shelter.

After all, had the nest been in a tree (I'm assuming they nest in trees.....???) there would be a degree of shelter within the branches.

It is VERY exposed up there.......


Or am I just being far too damn sentimental.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

No MB your not being sentimental , they do live on tall buildings, where i just moved from we had a nesting pair in the disused sandstone quarry , they used to sit on our shed roof , we lived in a wildlife corridor , as i write this i'm feeling quite sad really to have sold my house , , everyday there was something new to see , anyhoo to early for a weep  .... 

Love that site though


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Poor girl, it's like deja vu back to last year for them. She can't be far off laying the eggs with how much time she's spending sat in the nest box now but I hope the weather picks up soon for them. It really pulls at my heart strings when I see her sat there all wet & chilly


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

No one there at the moment


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> No one there at the moment


There is now..................


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Momma Bird is currently hunkered down in the box at the moment.

Getting a very nice close up shot too.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Woo hooooooo there's an egg!!!!!!!:d:d:d


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Omg so there is , excellent stuff


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

I see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Poor bird, she sitting there and there's snow in the nest box, I do hope it's not going to be like last year for her.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Poor bird, she sitting there and there's snow in the nest box, I do hope it's not going to be like last year for her.


Snow on the first night   Poor birds .


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awww bless her - its very cold and snowy - hope they will be ok :skep:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

She appears to be getting a degree of shelter thanks to the angle of the building and the direction the bad weather is coming from.

If the wind direction changes though, she could be very exposed to the horrible elements.

Fingers crossed the wind doesn't change.................


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is another peregrine cam...

Peregrine Webcams | Derby City Council


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

She looks cold. At least she is there now, first time I've seen her. Didn't know she'd laid. I do hope the snow doesn't affect her brooding, she is sitting tight there.
It looks very windy too.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

And another one!
Viewing Webcam: Norwich Cathedral Peregrine Falcon Nest Platform

She laid her egg yesterday too. I am glad I am not the one in Derby - brr.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

No one is sitting on the egg in this cold weather


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I follow Nottinghamshire Wildlife Trust on my facebook and they put a statement on this morning saying that not to worry about the weather and the egg getting left for short periods as apparently incubation doesn't start properly until she lays her penultimate egg.

I must admit I was worried yesterday & this morning about her but reading that did ease my mind slightly. I would imagine she should be due to lay another egg soon as well, they are expecting 3/4 eggs from her as this is what she has laid over the past few years.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> I follow Nottinghamshire Wildlife Trust on my facebook and they put a statement on this morning saying that not to worry about the weather and the egg getting left for short periods as apparently incubation doesn't start properly until she lays her penultimate egg.
> 
> I must admit I was worried yesterday & this morning about her but reading that did ease my mind slightly. I would imagine she should be due to lay another egg soon as well, they are expecting 3/4 eggs from her as this is what she has laid over the past few years.


Thanks for posting this - I was worrying about it as well


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

She is lying there with the snow blowing around her. I feel so sorry for her.
The Nottingham bird that is.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Weather doesn't look as bad in Norwich, just looked at that web cam. Egg left as she flew off.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Poor Derby bird, her nest is covered in snow & she looks really puzzled & fed up. Has she laid, does anyone know?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

its coming down again in notts - I want to get her a egg warmer or a little blanket or something


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

They all need roofs over them.:biggrin:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

IrishEyes said:


> Here is another peregrine cam...
> 
> Peregrine Webcams | Derby City Council


thats a bit of a shock when the bells dong!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

nottingham falcon

for all the world to see... true parental dedication!

xxx


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Much more snow and that bird might give up the ghost...

http://www.ntu.ac.uk/ecoweb/biodiversity/falcons/index.html?campaignid=falcons


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:crying: I know it's nature and all but that just made me blub!! Talk about pull at your heart strings looking at her laid there in all that snow - even showed hubby and he let out an 'awwww'


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

aww that poor bird looks absolutely foundered...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I was checking her out before I came in here................ :crying:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Surely she is going to have to leave the eggs?? Not what I would want but it would be better than a breeding bird dying sitting on eggs in the snow?? Poor poor bird!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking at the way the snow has built up around her, it could well now be giving her some shelter. She looks more comfortable now than when I looked earlier today.

Also, it is thawing & warming up here in Burton, so hopefully it is doing the same 25 miles up the road in Nottingham.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Picked this up on the NWT page:

@Little_Terns #peregrines are known for their ability to withstand the harshest conditions. Our #nottsperegrines are really incredible


Hopefully, this will ease troubled hearts a bit......


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I have looked in at all 3 web cams. 
Can't see the Norwich nest, the camera is fogged over. 
So much snow in the Derby one. The bird hasn't even tried to sit in it. 
Nottingham bird is sitting tight, but who knows what will be the outcome.
It's very sad.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not liking the way the snow is now almost enclosing her in that box....

The camera is not the best but I can't see any movement and haven't for a few minutes now. 

Anyone else???


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

She is moving around, but she looks pretty fed up.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I just went back in and she had stood up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where's the "PHEW!!!" smiley when you need it???????


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

this is gr8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Is that food the male has brought her on the ledge, I hope so she looks frozen.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a thought, I hope there is drainage in the next box because when the snow melts she really will be in trouble.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Is that food the male has brought her on the ledge, I hope so she looks frozen.


*I was just asking hubby the same. I do hope she will be ok.*


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

It's too sad watching her :crying:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not going to look again, it's so upsetting to watch her sitting there. :sad:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

really bad timing for her this snow.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought it had started to thaw but :sad:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Is that food the male has brought her on the ledge, I hope so she looks frozen.


There were some footprints earlier in the box going in the direction of the food so she has eaten today. Unless they belong to the male but I can't see that.

News has just said to expect more snow tonight............


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> There were some footprints earlier in the box going in the direction of the food so she has eaten today. Unless they belong to the male but I can't see that.
> 
> News has just said to expect more snow tonight............


earlier on she had food stuck to her beak (that mightve been 7 oclock ish)


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I think Mr Peregrine is going to get an earful when he finally turns up with supper. They do usually nest on cliffs though so surely they must be adapted to bad weather?


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i remember making snow dens, they were rather cosy.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

The local pigeon Mafia are not amused...



.

.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

She's really struggling now...hope there's no more snow tonight.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I've just been looking at her myself... 

The weather reports said there may be a few more light flurries up to about midnight but the temp is due to drop to about -3'ish. Lower on higher ground.... 

I'm just hoping that the snow around her is helping to keep her warm.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

oh god please please tell me she is ok? :frown2:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> oh god please please tell me she is ok? :frown2:


I'm just keeping my fingers crossed and am hoping she's having a sleep at the moment. She did this earlier, hadn't moved for ages and I put a note up on the NWT fb page. The very minute I posted it, she woke up and had a good old shake & shuffle!!!

I'm trying to be positive coz I can't do much else.....


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

MB thanks for that update , i have to admit when i looked at her i said to my o/h .... "oh god she's dead" ... have you heard anything from the FB page ? 

I know they can cope with the snow & cold , but this weather atm (imo) is unseasonally cold .... i hope she is ok


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

YAY! Just saw her have a preen  What horrible weather for her though, I hope she's ok!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

dancemagicdance said:


> YAY! Just saw her have a preen  What horrible weather for her though, I hope she's ok!


I was just about to post "she's moved!!!" :thumbup:

If the temperatures drop the way they are suggesting they could tonight, that snow may turn out to be a blessing in keeping her warm.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

the norwich cathedral camera is snowed up!


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I was just about to post "she's moved!!!" :thumbup:
> 
> If the temperatures drop the way they are suggesting they could tonight, that snow may turn out to be a blessing in keeping her warm.


Glad to see I wasn't the only one watching avidly trying to work our if I was seeing her breathing or if it was just her feathers being blown about! I know that you have to let nature take it's course but I would find it very difficult not to do something to try to keep her warm! That's true about the snow though, I have a feeling I won't be getting very much done from now until parents and(hopefully) chicks have flown the nest!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

YAY!!!!! She's done a full 180 degree turnaround. She's hanging in there!!! :thumbup:

Off to bedski in a moment, hoping she has a decent night and we see her in the morning....


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

She keeps opening and closing her eyes...My god it must seem like a long boring night to her.
At least if she was a Chav she could leave the egg home alone and go clubbing for a few hours.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Jetsmum just asked why we are watching this...She says it's like Big Brother...Must admit I see her point  I told her...we don't sit watching all night...:biggrin:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Poor bird's nearly covered in snow now...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Why cant someone put a shelter over it?


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

had a shock just now, no falcon!
then watched her (or him?) fly back in and snuggle down.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

How sad am I? First thing I did was check on Mrs P this morning, did hold my breath as I clicked on the webcam but shes still there and looking ok :thumbup1: Looks like a heavy snowfall overnight cos you can see the streets & roads below are covered, she's done a brill job so far lets hope she can carry on and the weather starts to improve for her.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

There seems to be one dead in the snow on the ledge? hasnt moved since I last looked a couple hours ago.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> There seems to be one dead in the snow on the ledge? hasnt moved since I last looked a couple hours ago.


no, that on the ledge is yesterdays breakfast.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just checked before coming on here and she's looking quite spritely!!! :thumbup:

She's just gone off to stretch her wings - and warm up a bit I'm sure. 

Sad to say we're still getting snow here in B.  Very light but it's still snow.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Mr P's just been back & brought her some brekkie so she sprinted up the ledge to go get it off him  She's now tucking into it (after giving Mr P a right earful lol)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

kathryn773 said:


> no, that on the ledge is yesterdays breakfast.


oh  :skep:


----------



## dog4god (Jan 15, 2013)

This is brilliant, it is so clear, I'm going to keep an eye on this.
Reg


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have just discovered this thread and have been watching the falcon on her nest, am I right in thinking there is just one egg at the moment? I also found that there is a web cam set up for my local falcons that nest each year in Chichester Cathedral so I have been watching her too. I can't see any eggs though, do they just lay them on the ground (looks like gravel) as I can't see any sign of a nest.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Is that food on cam 2 on the wall.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

How amazing is she! Mr p is on the ledge keeping an eye on her too :biggrin:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

wind1 said:


> I have just discovered this thread and have been watching the falcon on her nest, am I right in thinking there is just one egg at the moment? I also found that there is a web cam set up for my local falcons that nest each year in Chichester Cathedral so I have been watching her too. I can't see any eggs though, do they just lay them on the ground (looks like gravel) as I can't see any sign of a nest.


She only had one egg up until the snow started so since then we can't see clearly if she's laid anymore yet although it may be with the bad weather she hasn't laid another. Perhaps nature being as it is she won't lay another until it clears up (but I may be wrong lol). They don't make a nest as such with twigs etc., she just digs a bit of a hollow in the gravel and lays them on that.

I just find it all fascinating and over the past few years of watching this pair have strangely become quite attached to them


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The following was posted by NWT on their FB page earlier today. It explains why they didn't add any kind of shelter after last years storms.

_Hi - In terms of the shelter issue, we did consider it carefully but as the pair chose the nest site themselves, and have had many years of success we felt that on balance it wasn't needed and may potentially have put the pair off the nest site. Having looked at the images over the last few days I doubt that a roof structure would have prevented the driving snow from getting onto the ledge in any case. To have had a roof structure low enough to prevent driving wind (or rain as we saw last year) would have significantly altered the nature of the nest location. Don't forget, the birds can go elsewhere - so they clearly feel that this is a good spot - its just unfortunate we've had such unseasonal weather two years running._

ETA: it also appears that Daddy P has been doing his bit in covering the egg whilst Momma P goes off for a flying warm up. 

Again, from their FB page:

_I understand that they swapped places early this morning - much to the relief of those watching overnight who were worried about the adult (Presume the female) that had been on the nest a long time._

.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

.

.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have been reading about the Chichester Cathedral pair, they have been nesting there for the last 12 years and have raised 42 young. That's quite impressive! I wonder how much time I will waste now logging in to view these 2 sites, in previous years I have logged onto blue tit sites to watch them on the nest and waste hours of the day. Fascinating to watch though


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I am watching 3 Peregrine sites & now, thanks to Wind1, it seems I can also add another.:biggrin: Chichester.:thumbup1:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Got it. At this rate all I shall be doing all day is going from one to t'other. LOL


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

As a matter of interest...at the Nottingham site,this is how exposed the nest is to the elements.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*6.12 am and there is no bird on the nest. *


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

She is back now, hope the egg didn't ger too cold


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

How brilliant to see Mrs P still going strong after a quite horrible & traumatic weekend weather-wise.

No sign of it warming up any time soon - they are predicting we'll still have snow over Easter!!!! :yikes:

For those in the know - will the cold weather delay her in producing any further eggs? How do these things work? Does it have to be above a certain temp to spark off the need to lay or does it work on a time scale and once she has started, she needs to complete the process regardless of temperature? 

I'm completely ignorant of these things but hoping someone with bird knowledge can fill me in.  Cheers.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't know about laying more eggs in this weather but she has left the nest a few times this morning so I hope the eggs did not get too cold. I think there may be two in the nest now


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you, Pooh, :thumbup1:for showing us exactly where the nest site is. I did wonder how high up the building it was.:thumbup1:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like the one in Derby has died she's all covered in snow all but the end of her tail, I just hope I'm wrong


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Looks like the one in Derby has died she's all covered in snow all but the end of her tail, I just hope I'm wrong


Somebody has rigged a hot water bottle above her if she's still there, but it doesn't seem to be doing much good.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Once the birds have established a nesting place a simple barrier of plexiglass
against the worst of the elements would be a simple job before they returned for the following season.
I doubt very much it would alter the birds minds about using the site.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Once the birds have established a nesting place a simple barrier of plexiglass
> against the worst of the elements would be a simple job before they returned for the following season.
> I doubt very much it would alter the birds minds about using the site.


wouldnt they fly into it ?  had a dove hit my office window so hard it snapped its neck a while ago was awful  cos they see the reflection and think its ok to keep flying :001_huh:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Looks like the one in Derby has died she's all covered in snow all but the end of her tail, I just hope I'm wrong





Valanita said:


> Somebody has rigged a hot water bottle above her if she's still there, but it doesn't seem to be doing much good.


I can see the hot water bottle but I can't see any falcon....????  

Unless she is really very buried and I'm so blind...... :001_huh:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks very windy there today 

Does anyone have links to the other nests? x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> Looks very windy there today


Moggy Towers is about 25 miles away from Mrs P and the wind is cutting right through you. 

I was thinking of her this morning as I was trying to clear the iced-up snow off my car.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I can see the hot water bottle but I can't see any falcon....????
> 
> Unless she is really very buried and I'm so blind...... :001_huh:


There is a plastic bottle suspended on the nest site now. They really are trying to melt that snow for the bird, but she doesn't appear to be there.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

The Norwich bird is better off.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Kitty_pig said:


> Looks very windy there today
> 
> Does anyone have links to the other nests? x


Here you are, Kitty, a load of them for you........
https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou...am+uk&gs_l=hp..1.41l24.0.0.0.3190...........0.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

She is still sitting there getting her feathers lown about

I see an osprey is back at the rutland site as well, perhaps spring will be back after easter


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

derby city falcon?
i have been peeping all weekend, and seen nothing, THEN just now, when back from work, a bird! a BIG bird, who didint stay long, but cannot see the bottle that has been mentioned

is there a different derby falcon?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The following is from the Derby Wildlife Trust blog further to their own little lady falcon having some problems with this weather..... 

*Sorry all that we couldn't warn you about our last minute attempts to melt some of the snow. Nick M would have abseiled down and done the job by hand but the wind was ferocious and bitterly cold so we hit on another plan. We did seek the approval of a Schedule I licenced ringer, Ant Messenger, who came down and looked at the situation to see what we were suggesting and approve it.
The Hot Water Bottle swung about like crazy but Nick M managed to land it in the 'right' spot several times and you can now see some gravel!
The media are covering the story - BBC East Midlands Today hopefully tonight, BBC Radio Derby on Drive Time somewhere around 5-6pm and the local paper too. It's not every day a HWB is lowered down a cathedral tower!*

Ya gotta love 'em for trying!!!! :thumbup:

.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oohhh there are two eggs now!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Oohhh there are two eggs now!!


I was wondering about that when she went off for a spin but wasn't 100% sure. I have a really naff PC screen here at work and the definition is quite pants.

I have a back-lit one at home and it makes pictures much clearer and easier to see.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I was wondering about that when she went off for a spin but wasn't 100% sure. I have a really naff PC screen here at work and the definition is quite pants.
> 
> I have a back-lit one at home and it makes pictures much clearer and easier to see.


I'm getting confused which nest has 2 eggs?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> I'm getting confused which nest has 2 eggs?


Nottm one hun


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Nottm one hun


Really aww, when are they due to hatch?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think she's finished laying yet. They don't brood properly until they have 3/4 eggs.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Facebook update



> Nottinghamshire Wildlife Trust
> Well, our amazing Nottingham peregrine's battle the elements once again. It was a pretty emotional weekend for those already hooked on peregrine cam 2013. As this picture shows, the birds had to battle blizzard conditions and for a little while it looked touch and go, but this tenancious and dedicated pair came through once more. With the temperatures well below average for the time of year things could still take a turn for the worse, but for now its hats off again to mr & mrs P. We hope to launch a new web page dedicated to the peregrines soon, but for now, don't forget to check out the regular blog on the NTU site. NTU Falcons


Check this link out for more info http://ntufalcons.wordpress.com/


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Oohhh there are two eggs now!!


YAY , I thought as much. I had just checked in on them as Mr & Mrs P were doing a shift change and thought I saw the outline of a 2nd egg but wasn't quite sure.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Really aww, when are they due to hatch?


I have no idea  I think maybe she will hatch a few more yet....


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Really aww, when are they due to hatch?


I might be wrong but I'm sure last year it was about 30 days after she started to incubate them. Might be slightly longer this year with her having a gap between laying the eggs


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I have no idea  I think maybe she will hatch a few more yet....


Apparently, they don't commence incubation until the second from last egg pops out. So if we see number 3 in the next few days, that's when Mrs P starts to 'cook' them - assuming she does a four egg lay of course.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

and after all that!

mr or mrs p in derby arent even using the thawed bit!!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> YAY , I thought as much. I had just checked in on them as Mr & Mrs P were doing a shift change and thought I saw the outline of a 2nd egg but wasn't quite sure.


*Yep!
*


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chichester falcon has laid an egg now. It's so exciting when you click on it and see an egg laying there!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Guys, Mr & Mrs P in Nottigham now have *3* eggs 

So proud of them lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

3 eggs now , i think :biggrin:


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

hi.notts falcon has 3 eggs now.derby is scratching a nest now.my poor house isnt getting cleaned.anyone watching the easter egg stream.saw the croc hatching last night,.cant do links,but its easter eggs live channel four.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Hey Guys, Mr & Mrs P in Nottigham now have *3* eggs
> 
> So proud of them lol


:lol: posted at the same time :thumbup1:


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

do you find it weird,we"re all sitting watching the same thing,all in different parts of the country.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> Hey Guys, Mr & Mrs P in Nottigham now have *3* eggs
> 
> So proud of them lol





Pointermum said:


> 3 eggs now , i think :biggrin:


Woohoo!!!!! She should now be starting to cook............. :thumbup:

We all need to hope that the weather warms up in the next four weeks to ensure the hatchlings have a fighting chance of survival this year!!!



princeno5 said:


> do you find it weird,we"re all sitting watching the same thing,all in different parts of the country.


Not weird, awesome!!!! Strangers united in their support of two birds who really couldn't give a fig that we exist.  

.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

i think weird was the wrong word,its just i sit here,tea in 1 hand,mouse in the other,dog snoring next to me,watching birds,thinking im the only 1,then come on here and theres b loads of us.its too addictive,i need to get working.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

um is something hatching?lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

eff it nvm was a feather on the egg


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Mum and dad was both there earlier , let's hope with both of them being soo fab they can get through this British weather with a chick or 3


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Just when you all thought you had enough to watch. I found another in London.:biggrin:
CXH Peregrines - Live Cam Profile | Wildlife Whisperer

I now have 5 to keep an eye on.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

doh why did i look,that cameras in a brilliant position.im watching 3 now,how the hell am i going to get any work done.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Oooo three eggs now at Notts


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

as its snowing here (again!) i needed to see notts falcon, 

the facial expression seemed to read

'take that ruddy camera and this ruddy snow and stuff it where the sun dont shine!'


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awww bless her sitting there - she needs a tv


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

The Norwich Peregrine has now laid three eggs. She flew off as I looked.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> awww bless her sitting there - *she needs a tv*


Nah, get her a book on 'Human Watching'......  










.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so glad I'm not a bird, having to sit for hours on end in that cold biting wind. Mind you if I was a bird my eggs wouldn't last very long, I'm so clumsy I'd probably fly in and land splat on them or knock them out of the nest. When my time is up I will come back as a cat, they have the best life out of all animals I reckon. They sleep for hours on end, can come and go as they please (if they are outdoor cats) and if they don't like the life they are living they can just go off and find somewhere else to live, someone will always take them in, yep that's the life for me next time around!!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

wind1 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not a bird, having to sit for hours on end in that cold biting wind. Mind you if I was a bird my eggs wouldn't last very long, I'm so clumsy I'd probably fly in and land splat on them or knock them out of the nest. *When my time is up I will come back as a cat, they have the best life out of all animals I reckon. They sleep for hours on end, can come and go as they please (if they are outdoor cats) and if they don't like the life they are living they can just go off and find somewhere else to live, someone will always take them in, yep that's the life for me next time around!!*


Yes, but would you like to be speyed & yelled at by angry garden owners when you deficate in their flower beds.:biggrin:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Valanita said:


> Yes, but would you like to be speyed & yelled at by angry garden owners when you deficate in their flower beds.:biggrin:


If you're too polite to use the word s**t...at least spell the alternative right...


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

poohdog said:


> If you're too polite to use the word s**t...at least spell the alternative right...


No spell checker on the place I was posting from. It looked like sh*t to me.:biggrin:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

At last it looks like Mrs P in Nottingham is going to get a spot of sunshine on her feathers today - about time too  She sitting on those eggs really tightly now and hardly moves off them at all so cooking time obviously begun


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> At last it looks like Mrs P in Nottingham is going to get a spot of sunshine on her feathers today - about time too  She sitting on those eggs really tightly now and hardly moves off them at all so cooking time obviously begun


The wind has dropped here, 25 miles away, and the day is not too unpleasant so hopefully Mrs P is getting the same benefits high up in her nest.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)




----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

poohdog said:


>


Brill Poohdog, can you also conjure her up a laptop or tablet so she can chat to us here on PF - that'll soon pass her time away for her :lol: We'll keep her well entertained


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chichester falcon has 2 eggs now


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

It would be interesting to compare all the Peregrine web cams & see which pair were the most successful this year?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Camera one on Nottm site....the nest is lit up like a football ground...ruddy ridiculous,far too bright.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i thought the illumination was night vision cameras


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

quick! look! 3 eggs in view


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

kathryn773 said:


> i thought the illumination was night vision cameras


If that's true I stand corrected...if not they've over lit the nest.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

How long can they leave the eggs uncovered for?

Three eggs but no mummy or daddy 

ETA: its OK mummy is back :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

poohdog said:


> If that's true I stand corrected...if not they've over lit the nest.


This is from the NTU Falcon blog in 2012:

_"New this year is a high definition camera which has provided even more detailed views of the birds' activities. As well as providing higher-quality images, the moveable camera can give a 360 degree view and has a zoom function which has allowed the monitoring team to track the birds along the ledge of the building. *It also has infrared sensors to ensure the best possible viewing round the clock."*_

So no lights on the nest PD. All is good.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Has the Derby bird left the nest?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

She hasn't laid yet, looks like the snow put her off.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Have just checked into the Nottingham falcons and both are there, one on the nest and one on the ledge. First time I have seen them both, very exciting!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

It's jolly windy there, but the snow has all gone.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chichester falcon has 4 eggs now!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks very windy in Nottingham today, poor Mrs P's feathers are blowing around all over the place and the camera keeps shaking. Makes me feel a bit dizzy watching it!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

wind1 said:


> Looks very windy in Nottingham today, poor Mrs P's feathers are blowing around all over the place and the camera keeps shaking. Makes me feel a bit dizzy watching it!


Yeah its ery windy here today but the sun is out too  well on and off lol


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Yeah...that camera wants more support it shouldn't shake like that if properly set up.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Has anyone noted how she knuckles her feet when moving her eggs or going back to them, so she doesn't spike 'em with her tallons. Clever bird.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

poohdog said:


> Yeah...that camera wants more support it shouldn't shake like that if properly set up.


The winds are VERY strong today down here at ground level so I hate to think how rough it must be up where she is. The camera would have to be firmly set in concrete to avoid any kind of movement.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

What is going on with mummy bird?? She is eating the gravel of the nest in a frenzied manner!!?!?!?!? I hope she is ok?? Plus when are the eggs due to hatch as they aren't showing any signs yet??


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

ha ha!
just watched them change over sitting!
wasnt as quick as the one i saw on tuesday, today the second falcon stood about before getting on them eggs.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

When are they due to hatch???


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

looking back through this thread, the third egg was laid on 26th march, i understand falcons incubate for around 30 days after the last egg was laid.

so,,,,, 18th april..... keep em peeled!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

tomorrow, 
tomorrow, 
i love ya, 
tomorrow,
it only a day away!

tho the blog says 'end of april'


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

just heard lots of squawking.... mr and mrs swapped over, no sign of feathers from eggs


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just picked this up off the Falcon Blog:

_chris morley says: 
22 April 2013 at 12:59 pm 
get ready folks thursday should be the day for 1st chick me thinks_

Whoop whoop whoop!!!!!  

Not a lot of work gonna be done tomorrow me thinks...... Singing:

.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbup:Ooooh I hope so, I've kept checking on Mr & Mrs P everyday for signs of baby p's but nothing so far. It's getting near now sooooo exciting :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Latest from the blog:

_chris morley says: 
26 April 2013 at 2:16 pm 
sorry for delay folks,forgot to enter in snow at time of laying ?? you get slow when yer past yer prime,anyway looks like tomoz now but good thing it will be weekend for more folk to see it live i ant stopped watching and have noticed male is doing MORE than his fair share on eggs,good on him,he will soon be very busy,get a break while yer can i say_

More interesting comments can be read here:

Thousands around the world log on to see falcons | NTU Falcons

Charing Cross babies have hatched. They had 3!! :thumbup:

.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

There is high expectation of seeing a chick by tomorrow. Many think there may even be one this evening.

Several comments on the blog of seeing cracks on eggs and even 'pipping' - this piccie taken by one of the watchers earlier today:

First egg is pipping ! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Changeover I caught in the early hours.The male approached with a few quiet chirps and took over from the hen.She took off into the dark directly from the nest....not even bothering to go to the ledge.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww nice to see some sun on her back.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Been watching her this morning but she's not moving much but have kept getting glimpses of something small & wriggly under her chest feathers so def think one of the eggs has or is in the process of hatching


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

somethings happening I think lol she kinda sat up a bit looked under her and opened her mouth.....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww hatching shes wiggling on them she ripped the egg off ...lol sry running commentary


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

OMG  Changeover between Mr & Mrs P and there's 2 hatched yay so happy for them


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Are they ok then?? ive just looked at live camera and cannot see any chicks


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Are they ok then?? ive just looked at live camera and cannot see any chicks


yea I saw two heads wobbling before she sat on them again lol, and wiggled to get the other egg out maybe.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> yea I saw two heads wobbling before she sat on them again lol, and wiggled to get the other egg out maybe.


ahh right thats ok then awwww :001_wub::001_wub: Mummy bird


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

FANTASTIC sight at the moment of babies being fed!!

Two little beauties.

3rd egg still there........


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> FANTASTIC sight at the moment of babies being fed!!
> 
> Two little beauties.
> 
> 3rd egg still there........


*lol that one being fed isn't letting the other one have a look in. Great watcing them feed.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Has camera 1 been moved?*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

How adorable...I do hope the weather is much kinder to them this year. I will enjoy dropping in to watch the little family thrive.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> How adorable...I do hope the weather is much kinder to them this year. I will enjoy dropping in to watch the little family thrive.


Oh bummer I missed the feed!! 

Bit more activity!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Has camera 1 been moved?*


Yes, they are probably trying to get a better idea of what is going on with egg #3. Most likely to see if there is any sign of pipping or cracking.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've just seen one of them :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Egg # 3 has a prominent hole in it!! :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Feeding time again!!

Quick quick.................


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

And back to sleep under a nice warm fluffy tummy. :001_wub:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow timed that right, Mum was sitting and then went to get lunch so saw the babies being fed.

Is that something moving in the egg too:thumbsup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I keep missing all the action  lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Wow timed that right, Mum was sitting and then went to get lunch so saw the babies being fed.
> 
> *Is that something moving in the egg too*:thumbsup:


I think it might be.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*lol i wonder if anyone has lost that key, to the right of the birds.*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol i wonder if anyone has lost that key, to the right of the birds.*


I'm not too sure it is a key Janice although it does look like one.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol i wonder if anyone has lost that key, to the right of the birds.*


Nothing wrong with your eyesight is there? I still cant see it, Mind you I can never see Ronas can you find its even blowing it up and zooming in, although I did once and that was more luck then judgement.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Nothing wrong with your eyesight is there? I still cant see it, Mind you I can never see Ronas can you find its even blowing it up and zooming in, although I did once and that was more luck then judgement.


*It's easier to see using camera 1..*


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *It's easier to see using camera 1..*


Nope still cant and thats with me goggs on as well:yikes:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Nope still cant and thats with me goggs on as well:yikes:


*ok, You see the empty shell bottom right hand corner. then there is a white piece of egg shell near mum, it's between the 2..*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *ok, You see the empty shell bottom right hand corner. then there is a white piece of egg shell near mum, it's between the 2..*


I think you'll find Janice that it is a piece of egg or rubbish that just happens to resemble a key.

That's probably why you can't see it SDH.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Here you go SDH:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bloody ell Jan you got good eyesight!! :laugh: I need to put my glasses on to see that pmsl :laugh:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Bloody ell Jan you got good eyesight!! :laugh: I need to put my glasses on to see that pmsl :laugh:


*lol suzy i play loads of find the objects game.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

How the hell did you see that


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> How the hell did you see that


The bottle of red helps her to focus  :laugh:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol suzy i play loads of find the objects game.*


LOL ooohhh yeah - do you still play garden of time??


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Quick they are being fed again.*


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Here you go SDH:


Thank you Moggs they changed the angle now and its not so close up so I had no chance


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Bloody ell Jan you got good eyesight!! :laugh: I need to put my glasses on to see that pmsl :laugh:


Oh Goody glad its not just me whos optically challenged then:yikes:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*When the mum/dad fed the babies she/he then flew off with the rest of the meat. Any one know why it's not kept in the nest, or close by?*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh looks like baby 3 has just entered the world!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think baby number 3 is arriving.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*YESSSSSS.  all looking good.:thumbsup:*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *When the mum/dad fed the babies she/he then flew off with the rest of the meat. Any one know why it's not kept in the nest, or close by?*


Most birds of prey will remove a left over carcass from the nest area so as not to attract other predators.In the States and Canada, wolverines,racoons and bears for instance.Over here pine martins,crows and ravens.All would be attracted to the nest site by smelly left over carcasses.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poohdog said:


> Most birds of prey will remove a left over carcass from the nest area so as not to attract other predators.In the States and Canada, wolverines,racoons and bears for instance.Over here pine martins,crows and ravens.All would be attracted to the nest site by smelly left over carcasses.


*Thank you for that pooh. It seemed strange because there still seemed a lot of meat left.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think baby number 3 is arriving.*


Yes I've just watched hatch out of the egg, Mum's been eating the shell.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Yes I've just watched hatch out of the egg, Mum's been eating the shell.


*Did you see baby? Mum pushed it back under her. So glad all 3 have hatched. Who would have thought it after her having to sit in all the snow.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Did you see baby? Mum pushed it back under her. So glad all 3 have hatched. Who would have thought it after her having to sit in all the snow.*


Yes I saw the baby so cute, it looks healthy lets hope all goes well for them this year.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

looks like Mum's have a nap bless her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

they're on central news in a bit ITV


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nagini said:


> they're on central news in a bit ITV


Thanks just watched it, they are so cute.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have just seen the babies being fed, one of them was upside down and really struggled to get upright then kept falling over, I assume this was number 3. He got lots of food in the end though, now all sleeping under Mum again


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Print screened them, just in case anyone's not had a chance to see the babies yet


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I always see mum/dad sitting there! Never see babies!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

she seems distressed, looking at the sky and squawking? shes flown off and left her babies alone is that normal?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Babies being fed now...12.17pm *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*No mum or dad at the nest..babies looking good. Perhaps it's going to be feeding time. 10.43 am.*


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

She's feeding them now 

She is sooo gentle and attentive with them lovely


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tincan said:


> She's feeding them now
> 
> She is sooo gentle and attentive with them lovely


*lol i've just they very same thing to my hubby.*


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Spooky lol ..... She is though 

i can't help but smile when i watch her feeding them .... Nature , marvellous thing ...............


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*That was quite a big bird she had there. I went from camera 2 to camera 1, and both parents were there.*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I was watching her about 45 mins ago, and she was letting the babies get some sun on themselves. It was all so gorgeous to watch. 

But haven't the little ones already grown a bit!!! They are real little bundles of fluff now. Like little cotton wool balls!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Babies on their own again...must be nearing feeding time. 1.27 pm.*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Babies on their own again...must be nearing feeding time. 1.27 pm.*


Not for long!! They are being sat on again @ 1.39pm.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Not for long!! They are being sat on again @ 1.39pm.


*lol The one that is on the babies now, was on the ledge.Perhaps the other one is out shopping.*


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Grubs up now 13:51, they are so funny when they reach up for food and fall over!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

here we go


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

I just logged on as mum took the food away, I always miss the best bits


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

All finished 13:58, two are face down asleep in the gravel, the third is flopped across the other two, I can't help but laugh watching them but at the same time I'm going "ahhh, bless them"!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

IrishEyes said:


> I just logged on as mum took the food away, I always miss the best bits


At least you got to see the lovely babies in a huddle without Mum or Dad covering them


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I just love the way she fluffs-up and shimmy's from left to right , to get them all beneath her breast


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

IrishEyes said:


> I just logged on as mum took the food away, I always miss the best bits


*I've started adding the time, so that people might get a quick look. Having said that, i somehow missed the feeding.:cryin:*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

About time she did a bit of weeding while she's sat there doin' nowt!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

poohdog said:


> About time she did a bit of weeding while she's sat there doin' nowt!


Typical bloke!!! She was out there with the hoover & the duster only an hour ago. Did you miss it?????


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Actually caught the feeding for once, some pics here..


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Mum coming back again


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It is wonderful to see #3 starting to catch up with it's older siblings. It's always looked a wee bit lost between them although mum does a great job of ensuring it gets enough to eat. :001_wub:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poohdog said:


> About time she did a bit of weeding while she's sat there doin' nowt!


*Pooh, do you know how we can tell mum from dad?
*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Pooh, do you know how we can tell mum from dad?
> *


Very little difference except the hen is larger as you can see from this cropped picture I took the other night...Male on left


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poohdog said:


> Very little difference except the hen is larger as you can see from this cropped picture I took the other night...Male on left


*Thank you for that pooh. It can be very confusing.*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I just watched her feeding the chicks, they make a rusty squeaking noise while she does it. Thought my pc had developed that until I realised, as I had the web cam on hold.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Valanita said:


> I just watched her feeding the chicks, they make a rusty squeaking noise while she does it. Thought my pc had developed that until I realised, as I had the web cam on hold.


*lol if i have the sound on my dogs go nuts.*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol if i have the sound on my dogs go nuts.*


I was quite puzzled at first. Thought where's that coming from. First time I've seen them being fed live action. The little one didn't get much though.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol if i have the sound on my dogs go nuts.*


So does my husband!!!!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

well! the falocon thats been on the ledge for a few mins now, doesnt look like mum or dad, seems too small.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Feeding Time!!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thank you for that pooh. It can be very confusing.*


If you look at the dark feathers below the eye you will see the male has a square(ish) shape.
The hens feathers are more of a triangle shape going to a point.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

poohdog said:


> If you look at the dark feathers below the eye you will see the male has a square(ish) shape.
> The hens feathers are more of a triangle shape going to a point.


,

I would love to be able to tell the difference and know which one I'm looking at, perhaps now I will be able to. Have just been watching one of them, he/she lifted themselves up and looked down underneath at the babies moving its head from side to side. It looked like it was saying "don't make me come in there"


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

poohdog said:


> If you look at the dark feathers below the eye you will see the male has a square(ish) shape.
> The hens feathers are more of a triangle shape going to a point.


SHE has had a lovely stretch in the sun, then settled back down again.
i was hoping for a clearer view of the babies, but ah well!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

8.17 and all were being fed.

I was a bit worried that #3 kept missing out but good old momma bird made sure it got some eventually.

They are just all TOOOOOO cute. :001_wub:


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

I usually look at the breast feathers to tell the difference, one has more white and more speckles on the white than the other. I'm not sure which is the male and which is the female for sure but can tell the difference between them this way. Is this the male or female?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rikalaily said:


> I usually look at the breast feathers to tell the difference, one has more white and more speckles on the white than the other. I'm not sure which is the male and which is the female for sure but can tell the difference between them this way. Is this the male or female?


Using PD's piccies above as referrence, I think that looks more like the daddy. The dark feathers on his 'jowl' area look more square than trianglular.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Babies currently on full view!!!!

# 3 being squished in between his older siblings!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

12.45 Mum has flown in with lunch, wobbly babies being fed. One of the babies hardly got any food at all, it's quite hard to watch when one is missing out, it was still reaching up with mouth open as Mum flew off with the leftovers. Does anyone know where they deposit the leftovers? She wasn't gone long


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

wind1 said:


> 12.45 Mum has flown in with lunch, wobbly babies being fed. One of the babies hardly got any food at all, it's quite hard to watch when one is missing out, it was still reaching up with mouth open as Mum flew off with the leftovers. *Does anyone know where they deposit the leftovers? She wasn't gone long*


Kentucky Fried Chicken...


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for that, I wont be eating there again! Could you put me off McDonalds and chocolate too then I might be able to lose the weight I'm struggling with


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Is it me or is camera one out of focus ?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

wind1 said:


> Does anyone know where they deposit the leftovers? She wasn't gone long


Think they cache them nearby in a totally gross "food safe". This keeps the leftovers as backup and removes the risk of rotting food etc in the nest. I saw some in Wales last year doing this. So somebody else's window in that building will have a whole pile of bits outside it I guess.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I saw them feeding later and what they brought into the nest looked like the leftovers that had been taken out earlier. The dad (I think it was the dad) was doing the feeding and he pulled off and swallowed the leg, straight down, no chewing. Mum was in the nest too, a real treat to see the whole family together.

I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of the Chichester Cathedral chicks. They laid 4 eggs around the same time as Notts so they should be here anytime now I would think


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

A few details, I hope you can read it.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yay ive managed to catch a feed earlier  awww so cute mummy is so good with them all :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Yay ive managed to catch a feed earlier  awww so cute mummy is so good with them all :001_wub::001_wub:


Let's hope that the pigeon 'mummies' are able to feed their young while the other partner is providing food for the Peregrines.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

poohdog said:


> Let's hope that the pigeon 'mummies' are able to feed their young while the other partner is providing food for the Peregrines.


ooh was it penguin??


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Pigeon!! I meant!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> ooh was it penguin??


*I'm SO sorry Suzy but...............*










.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wouldn't we all be shocked if mum or dad turned up with a penguin!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lunch time :001_wub:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Did #3 get any food???

She flew off just a few seconds after I tuned in.

#3 is not having an easy time of it.....


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She made sure they all got their turn, so cute!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

HAHA!!!! OMG im cracking up I think!!! I dont know where Penguin came from!!! :lol::lol::yikes:


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mum has just fed them, taken the leftovers away, then come back to sit on the babies. Dad has now flown in with food, mum is chattering away at him probably saying "you took too long, I went out and got it myself"


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

The last feed before this the third did quite a lot but the first two who came are deffo more vocal in getting their beaks in there first ....hope number three will be ok ...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Feeding time and it's a full family occasion.

I looks like daddy is feeding the older babies and momma is concentrating on #3 who is looking a lot stronger now. :thumbup:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Feeding time, all 3 are getting something.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here is the Chichester Cathedral nest. Three chicks have hatched, one egg is still intact. The nest is very messy, Mrs P doesn't keep it as clean as Notts Mrs P keeps hers. There are feathers and bits all over the place! Not a very clear picture I'm afraid


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

wind1 said:


> Here is the Chichester Cathedral nest. Three chicks have hatched, one egg is still intact. The nest is very messy, Mrs P doesn't keep it as clean as Notts Mrs P keeps hers. There are feathers and bits all over the place! Not a very clear picture I'm afraid
> 
> View attachment 113575


Think Mrs P might perhaps need to take a trip to Chichester to give her some tips on nest keeping :lol: So nice that some more have hatched


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

bless all three clearly visible

nottingham


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Mrs P in Notts is struggling to keep the babies under her now as they have already grown so much.  

She looks like she is sitting on a fluffy cushion!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Have just been watching these feed and one of the babies appears to have a large lump in its neck. The other 2 had their backs to the camera so I couldn't see what their necks looked like. When the parent flew in the 3 babies were asleep. Two woke up straight away but the 3rd, the one with the lump, carried on sleeping, the parent bird pecked at its beak to wake it up!

Continued watching, both Mum and Dad were there feeding the babies, they ate loads, Dad gave one of the babies a leg, it wrestled with it for a couple of mins then gave up and spat it out, Dad picked it up and tried to feed it to one of the others, then ate it himself. All 3 babies had moved position so I couldn't see the one with the lumpy neck


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

wind1 said:


> Have just been watching these feed and one of the babies appears to have a large lump in its neck. The other 2 had their backs to the camera so I couldn't see what their necks looked like. When the parent flew in the 3 babies were asleep. Two woke up straight away but the 3rd, the one with the lump, carried on sleeping, the parent bird pecked at its beak to wake it up!


Is the lump still there. I did see one baby struggling with eating a leg lol, but one of the parents took it back and ate it.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I just had a look too but all three had their heads up, trying to get food, so I couldn't see anything.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I took a photo of the screen, I'll go and upload it now, it's prob not very clear though as I took it on my phone


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

You can see the lump on the one being fed, it was quite big


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

07:50 Camera one is zoomed right in on the babies at the moment. Lovely view of them all crashed out


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

8.35am. Just been watching Mr & Mrs p. feeding them, all 3 getting plenty of food :thumbup:

Mr & Mrs P. flown away, time for a nap in the sun.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Can see them very clearly face on now and all seem to have lumps in their necks, is it something to do with when they have been fed maybe as when I was looking at them earlier I didn't notice them. Does anyone know?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*lol babies trying to walk about. Gosh they are coming along so well.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I think mum and dad are stuffing them so full that their crops look misshapen and swollen.
They are gettingso well fed and growing like weeds, just now they are sunning themselves and sleeping off breakfast


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Got a nice bum view at the moment!! :eek6:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwwww..... one has propped itself up against the edging. :001_wub:



.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Why isn't someone home looking after them? Will they not get cold?


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Why isn't someone home looking after them? Will they not get cold?


They won't be cold at the moment,it's nice and warm in Nottingham.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Its bloody freezing! I've become a bit wimpy now with the cold!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh wow!!!! Aren't those babies coming on well or what!!!!! 

Just managed to get a good look at them, as neither parent is in the box, and they are trying to waddle about now. One was preening itself and there is no way now of knowing which one was #3 as they are all as boistrous as the other. :thumbup:

There is supposed to be some nasty weather coming over later this afternoon so I hope they are strong enough to withstand it, if it is quite bad. I'm sure Mr & Mrs P will do all they can to shelter them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*12.21 pm and babies just getting fed.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*lol i think it's dad plucking a bird for food.:thumbsup:*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Din Dins! :thumbsup: :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

:lol:

_"You WILL all get back in there you little monsters you......" _

Time for more sleeps...... :001_wub:

.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm guessing the one that was closest to our screen during feeding is baby number 3..*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nap time now  and for mum too - albeit only one eye :eek6: thats dedication for you! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The bad weather has arrived and the wind has picked up. 

The little ones are huddling in close to their Momma to keep warm.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwww babies all sound asleep.

Mommy & Daddy having a wee rest out on the ledge.  

Even falcons need some 'me' time!!!!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Gosh! Haven't all three babies grown. I'd not been back for a few days to look.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Where is 3rd baby?? cant see him?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Where is 3rd baby?? cant see him?


Probably being sat on by Momma P.

He was definitely there an hour ago.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Probably being sat on by Momma P.
> 
> He was definitely there an hour ago.


Ahh thats ok then ...I thought he might be hiding behind her but was not sure ...


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Falcons - EcoWeb - Nottingham Trent University

I've brought the link down to here, to make it easier for people to find it.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Elevenses!! - love watching them feeding :001_wub::001_wub: mum is beginning to introduce larger amounts now ...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I just LOVE how involved daddy is.

They are a real little family. So gorgeous to watch. :001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> I just LOVE how involved daddy is.
> 
> They are a real little family. So gorgeous to watch. :001_wub:


I must admit I dont know the diff between mum and dad ?? is that who has just fed them?? how do you tell the diff??


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I must admit I dont know the diff between mum and dad ?? is that who has just fed them?? how do you tell the diff??


If you go back a page or two, Poohdog has put up pics saying which is which. Easier for you too look than for me to try and describe it.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Every time I check in on these over the last couple of days the babies are on their own. Do the parents leave them alone for longer periods of time now?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

wind1 said:


> Every time I check in on these over the last couple of days the babies are on their own. Do the parents leave them alone for longer periods of time now?


I think they get left because now they are bigger both parents need to catch food for them.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok that makes sense, thanks


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I watched them evour a whole pigeon earlier, they where stuffed full to bursting point.

Now they are in a heap sleeping it off, they can't half tuck it away


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have also been watching the nest at Chichester Cathedral, she laid 4 eggs but only 3 have hatched. She is still sitting on the 4th egg but according to their blog it is 40 days since the last egg was laid so it's not going to hatch. Their nest is still very messy, they don't keep it **** and span like the Notts pair. I watched her feed earlier and she has left the leftovers in the nest, there are feathers all over the place and at the side of the nest looks like a dead pigeon


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

wind1 said:


> I have also been watching the nest at Chichester Cathedral, she laid 4 eggs but only 3 have hatched. She is still sitting on the 4th egg but according to their blog it is 40 days since the last egg was laid so it's not going to hatch. Their nest is still very messy, they don't keep it **** and span like the Notts pair. I watched her feed earlier and she has left the leftovers in the nest, there are feathers all over the place and at the side of the nest looks like a dead pigeon


So they have chav falcons too..................... :lol: :lol:


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chav falcons in Chichester, whatever next, Chichester is a very respectable place, good job they are hidden away up on a turret of the Cathedral


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*7.58 and babies are being fed.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*pmsl...the one at the back just pushed its way forward and did a head over heals. so funny.:lol::lol:*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh My Goodness!!!!!

I have just sneeked a peek at the babies and, I don't know exactly what Mrs P is feeding them, but they have almost doubled in size OVERNIGHT!!!!!  They are right wee chunky monkeys now.  

:thumbup: :thumbup:

They are ADORABLE!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow they are flippin huge!! awww all sleeping at mo all snuggled up :001_wub:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone know when they start doing the bee hive? There is a link on the Falcon page on the left but the cameras don't seem to be on yet!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

No idea about the bee hive I'm afraid

Where have the fluffy ping pong balls gone, they are so big now and starting to grow their wing feathers


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Carnage in the nest (feeding time) , what a mess feathers everywhere :scared: The chicks are so big , i've not looked for a few days . They all look to be doing really well


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

The Chichester nest looks like a slaughter house skip,mucky bird.

Chichester Peregrines - Live link


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

click said:


> The Chichester nest looks like a slaughter house,mucky bird.
> 
> Chichester Peregrines - Live link


Ohhhh yeah !! she is not as houseproud as our Notts Nest!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

the notts falcon has just dropped by with one HUGE bird!
they must be really hungry now


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The one at the back doesn't seem to be feeding


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

rona said:


> The one at the back doesn't seem to be feeding


Sometimes it looks that way but, if you watch long enough, it does eventually. I'm guessing that it is probably # 3 as it is always a bit slower than the other two.

I've lost count of the amount of times I have sat in a panic thinking it wouldn't eat and then it does.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my oh my!!!

Babies have suddenly grown big yellow feet and are now bouncing about!!! hmy:

Getting bigger by the day!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OMG she just feed one of the baby a birds leg with a ring on it. Hope baby will be OK.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't get the page to load  Anyone else?


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

on the blog it said they would not be able to broadcast this eve, something to do with a power cut earlier needing fixing.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Back up & running now. Babies all snoozing in the sunshine. 

ETA: They've just woken up and are all preening themselves.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Feeding time!  OMG they are huggeeee now!!!! I feel like a proud aunty hahahaa


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I see a big bird  I would'nt like looking down over that edge....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just look at all those feathers lol.. bet that's where my dad in laws missing racing pigeons have ended up  

What fantastic parents they are, theyre doing a great job as always.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Just look at all those feathers lol.. bet that's where my dad in laws missing racing pigeons have ended up


There was a bird a couple of days ago being fed to the babies and it had a ring on its foot.... 

The harsher side of the food chain.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> There was a bird a couple of days ago being fed to the babies and it had a ring on its foot....
> 
> The harsher side of the food chain.


Tbh most pigeon fanciers are ruthless with their birds anyway, they neck loads of healthy birds once theyre of no more use to them & dispose of them like rubbish. At least the pigeons that fall prey to raptors aren't wasted and are serving a great purpose....Don't think many pigeon men would agree with my views but hey ho! 

.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Every time I look now, they are having feed time


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't believe how big they are and all look in good health.

I still think about Storm standing in the rain all on his own, I wonder how his getting on.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I can't believe how big they are and all look in good health.
> 
> I still think about Storm standing in the rain all on his own, I wonder how his getting on.


They think he is doing well but not yet established his own territory. There was a third falcon on the ledge about a week ago and they believe it was Storm as the parents weren't bothered by his presence. It is understood that older siblings will return to the nest to assist with new-borns before they have found their 'own patch'.

This is all according to the Falcon blog. If they are typing it, it must be pretty acurate info.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Oooh are these some proper feathers growing in? They look bluish.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

12 .28pm .... And yep they are feathers you can see them quite clearly when he/she stretches out the wing Beautiful


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

12.30pm, lunchtime. They don't half stuff their faces!

Been watching the Chichester falcons today, one of the parents brought a tiny bit of food a few hours ago, messed about with it and got a few bits off that he (I think it was the male as it was a lot smaller than the other one) ate it himself then left. The mum has just been standing there next to them for ages now, not attempting to keep them warm etc. I'm hoping I missed him coming back with more food but they all look like they are in the same positions as they were ages ago 


EDIT - I think mum lost patience with dad at the Chichester nest and went out and grabbed a blackbird, she's now plucking it and shouting every now and then... Probably saying 'Don't come back here you useless waste of space' hehe.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

6pm feeding time again


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

really moving now!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

oh great!

just went for peek, one of them lifted up its nether region and fired!

just what i needed to see :hand:


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Rikalaily said:


> 12.30pm, lunchtime. They don't half stuff their faces!
> 
> Been watching the Chichester falcons today, one of the parents brought a tiny bit of food a few hours ago, messed about with it and got a few bits off that he (I think it was the male as it was a lot smaller than the other one) ate it himself then left. The mum has just been standing there next to them for ages now, not attempting to keep them warm etc. I'm hoping I missed him coming back with more food but they all look like they are in the same positions as they were ages ago
> 
> EDIT - I think mum lost patience with dad at the Chichester nest and went out and grabbed a blackbird, she's now plucking it and shouting every now and then... Probably saying 'Don't come back here you useless waste of space' hehe.


The Chichester male is thought to be a new male this year to previous years, on their blog they explain the differences which make them believe this. He appears to be younger so maybe is inexperienced. This is what it says on the blog

BREAKING NEWS  NEW MALE
April 2nd, 2013
It is strongly believed that this years male is different from previous years. The reason for believing this is that this years male has very different behaviour from the previous male. Examples of this are:

This year the male has been very submissive to the female whilst changing brooding duties (this was not the case previous years).
This years male has been showing off (strutting his stuff if you like) to the female. This has also not been seen in previous years
The male body posture is different. Last years male was a more heavy build; this years is not  its rather slim and young looking.
This years bird sits in different places from last year. This year the male favors the North West Turret area. Last years bird spent most of his time on the South East Turret Area.
All these add up to us being 99% sure it is a different male; the only thing that does not make it 100% is the fact that neither males are ringed.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

4.25pm. Just been feed and one of them is flexing his wings, bless him he fell flat on his beak ,


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW!!! they are really growing now havent looked for a couple of days .....I see their feathers are coming thru :001_wub::001_wub: love them


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

12.29 all awake , and probs waiting for lunch


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

They sure are bigger, even the littlest one.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh wow....

One of them has just been having a try of his wings.......... Flapping them all about. :001_wub:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

The University have been taking suggestions for the names of this years babies. Top name for baby number one....the baby who always has its mouth open is....................................................................................................................................................MOGGYBABY:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh shes just brought in another racing pigeon:thumbsup:...The heads just come off!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> The University have been taking suggestions for the names of this years babies. Top name for baby number one....the baby who always has its mouth open is....................................................................................................................................................MOGGYBABY:lol: :lol: :lol:


HA!!!! It should be so lucky!!!!!! :w00t:










.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

All zonked out!! :001_wub::001_wub: legs in the air and all sorts hahaha awww


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> All zonked out!! :001_wub::001_wub: *legs in the air and all sorts* hahaha awww


Yeah!!! You Nottingham birds are all the same............ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw wow they got so big, in the last few days, i havent seen them.. soo cute.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Yeah!!! You Nottingham birds are all the same............ :lol: :lol:


HAHAHA! You give me joke MB!!:lol::lol::lol:xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ones in a huff in the corner pmsl - so funny to watch them now :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Ones in a huff in the corner pmsl - so funny to watch them now :lol:


He's on the naughty step....... For having his legs in the air!!!!! :devil:

:lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Ones in a huff in the corner pmsl - so funny to watch them now :lol:


We will call that one Janice, always in trouble for something  :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

lavenderb said:


> we will call that one janice, always in trouble for something  :lol:


pmsl love itdd


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

One must be female cos a while ago, it lifted its butt and squirted.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> One must be female cos a while ago, it lifted its butt and squirted.


I just love your factual, educated observations Lils....David Attenborough, move over


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

they been ringed today

BBC News - Three peregrine falcon chicks tagged in Nottingham


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

kathryn773 said:


> they been ringed today
> 
> BBC News - Three peregrine falcon chicks tagged in Nottingham


I wondered if that was what they were doing when the cameras were off this morning.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They are getting big now and testing their wings, so lovely to watch.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Can only see two babies in the nest and a parent on the ledge. I hope the other chick is under the camera!


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Rikalaily said:


> Can only see two babies in the nest and a parent on the ledge. I hope the other chick is under the camera!


Its just appeared from under the camera, phew! was a bit worried there.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh i wonder if it can get back in the nest.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Baby is back in the nest.*


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Theyre looking fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh wow!!! Look at those beautiful feathers coming through..... 

I haven't seen them since Friday and they have changed so much since then.  

:thumbup:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

There's two of them out now, I think Mr & Mrs P have problem chicks .:lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> There's two of them out now, I think Mr & Mrs P have problem chicks .:lol:


*lol All 3 are out now.*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol All 3 are out now.*


I usually look on camera 2 - just did & found an empty nest!!!! 

Camera 1 showed the wee tearaways all playing hide & seek next to it!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ones back in and is having tea.  sorry 2 of them can't see No, 3


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Ones back in and is having tea.


*2 back in nest now..i can't see baby 3.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

All 3 back now, I can see we're going to having a worrying few weeks until they leave.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

How are mummy & daddy going to stop them getting near the edge!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

with great difficulty :yikes:


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> How are mummy & daddy going to stop them getting near the edge!


Stop their allowance and remove their TV


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> How are mummy & daddy going to stop them getting near the edge!


*I don't think they can.
I so want to see all 3 survive. So fingers crossed none of the babies will fall before they can fly.:thumbup:*


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

All followed Mum along the ledge now


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hadnt looked in on them for a while they are doing so well. Just hope they dont get too adventurous they were very mobile and in and out the nest nd exploring:scared:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hadnt looked in on them for a while they are doing so well. Just hope they dont get too adventurous they were very mobile and in and out the nest nd exploring:scared:


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Right past the camera at one time.Then back again.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Omg!!!!!:scared:they r out the nest!!!naughty chicks lol.....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Momma P IN the nest feeding three wee monsters OUTSIDE the nest!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, the babies have all been ringed and they have confirmed 2 girls and 1 boy.

The boy will be called Ernest, in memory of a cam-viewer who passed away last year, and a vote is currently being held to name the girls. Voting closes on Thursday 30th May.

NTU Falcons


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well! 

just like my house..... adult feeds offspring, offspring tower over parent


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Right,here's a challenge for you.Go to the sixth floor of a building,climb out on a ledge.Now turn and face the building with your heels on the edge of the ledge. Right??

Now fall asleep. :scared:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Where is the third chick????????:blink:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Where is the third chick????????:blink:


I think they are taking it in turns to hide beneath the other 2 for protection against the rain. 

All three are present now.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> I think they are taking it in turns to hide beneath the other 2 for protection against the rain.
> 
> All three are present now.


Ive been waiting for someone to reply ....I had to close link and not look until I knew they were ok or at least if something had happened ...I saw all the feathers on the ledge and put two and two together:cryin::cryin:................

and made 400:crazy: glad they are ok - I worry bout them now they are moving about :tongue_smilie:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ooooohhhhhh

They are disecting a mouse / rat (??) on their own................ 

:thumbup:

Doesn't time fly!!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ooooohhhhhh
> 
> They are disecting a mouse / rat (??) on their own................
> 
> ...


See one greedy guts is scoffing the lot now on its own and the others are just watching!! Do worry about them when the weathers bad though especially after last year. These are further along though so really hoping they will be OK.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Have just seen one - the most advanced one with it's feathers - giving those wings a damn good work out. I don't think it'll be too much longer now until it has its first flight.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Have just seen one - the most advanced one with it's feathers - giving those wings a damn good work out. I don't think it'll be too much longer now until it has its first flight.


I noticed it too ysterday that one if not two the most advanced looking ones were doing a lot of stretching and flapping wings, so heres hoping. I actually bawled when they lost the babies last year and Im not ashamed to admit it


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> See one greedy guts is scoffing the lot now on its own and the others are just watching!! Do worry about them when the weathers bad though especially after last year. These are further along though so really hoping they will be OK.


What happened to last years?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

wind1 said:


> What happened to last years?


Because of the terrible adverse weather and cold, they lost the babies only one if I remember correctly survived. it was so sad and terrible to see very upsetting. They were so much younger then too, so didnt have so much resistence or a chance.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Because of the terrible adverse weather and cold, they lost the babies only one if I remember correctly survived. it was so sad and terrible to see very upsetting. They were so much younger then too, so didnt have so much resistence or a chance.


That's sad, glad I wasn't watching last year. How many did they lose?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Because of the terrible adverse weather and cold, they lost the babies only one if I remember correctly survived. it was so sad and terrible to see very upsetting. They were so much younger then too, so didnt have so much resistence or a chance.


Im glad I didnt watch last year much then .... I would have been a wreck ...:cryin:

OK im gonna ask a question now that some may think is silly!

What happens when they are ready to fly ?? will they just go to the ledge and jump and just hope for the best? OR will mum be there?? I just dont want to imagine them falling to their death


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

wind1 said:


> That's sad, glad I wasn't watching last year. How many did they lose?


They lost 2 out of the 3


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

one there now has lost virtually all the down!


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Not good,only one in sight now under the camera.And that ledge is wet through,not elevated like the nest.



Just noticed at least one other next to it.Sitting in the wet aint good.


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Get back in that bloody nest.One chick missing now.Cameras panned round only two in sight.



All three in sight now.For Gods sake get out of that water.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aww they are getting wet ...plus can only see two


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Hooray! All back in nest with Mum.I'm damned sure if I was organising this set up I would make the nest site a damned sight safer than it is.Better drainage against our English weather would help.On a mountainside the water wouldn't be trapped like this.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yay!!  ....god they are gonna give me a heart attack before too long!:nono::crazy:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwww poor wee things are all huddled up against the wall on the far side of the nest, trying to keep dry. 

At least they are in the nest!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just been on the Norwich sight and there are 4 chicks I only thought there was 3 of them, all doing well.

Viewing Webcam: Norwich Cathedral Peregrine Falcon Nest Platform


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Aaaargh!!!! Those wee blighters in Nottingham are giving me grey hairs now!!!

They are in-out-in-out that blimmin box and shaking it all about. If the cameras don't move you can't see them and then I panic!!!!! 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have also had a few heart stopping moments when looking at the Notts babies. Once they start walking up and down that ledge and teetering on the edge I may have to stop watching. The Chichester nest is down in a turret on the Cathedral so they are safe. They can leave the nest to wander around but they can't get near any edges.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Can only see one !!! :skep::skep: - little buggerrrrssssssss!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Can only see one !!! :skep::skep: - little buggerrrrssssssss!!!


The other 2 are down underneath the cameras. The uni tried to turn the camera around but it's swivel is not enough and it was difficult to see the babies!!  :mellow: :biggrin:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> The other 2 are down underneath the cameras. The uni tried to turn the camera around but it's swivel is not enough and it was difficult to see the babies!!  :mellow: :biggrin:


Ahhh! right thats ok then ....they like keeping us on our toes! :cornut::biggrin5:


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

wind1 said:


> I have also had a few heart stopping moments when looking at the Notts babies. Once they start walking up and down that ledge and teetering on the edge I may have to stop watching. The Chichester nest is down in a turret on the Cathedral so they are safe. They can leave the nest to wander around but they can't get near any edges.


You'd better not watch Norwich then 

Viewing Webcam: Norwich Cathedral Peregrine Falcon Nest Platform


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The camera has been moved again. There are 2 in the nest and one under the camera. Judging by the downiness, I think it is #3 who is in a huff and off sulking by itself.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> The camera has been moved again. There are 2 in the nest and one under the camera. Judging by the downiness, I think it is #3 who is in a huff and off sulking by itself.


LOL he just wanted some "ME" time :biggrin5::biggrin5: probably likes flouncing his feathers :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL he just wanted some "ME" time :biggrin5::biggrin5: probably likes flouncing his feathers :biggrin::biggrin:


It'll deffo be Ernest then if there is feather flouncing going on!!!

You know what drama queens blokes are!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

click said:


> You'd better not watch Norwich then
> 
> Viewing Webcam: Norwich Cathedral Peregrine Falcon Nest Platform


Just had a look, how scary is that, there's nothing around the nest. One of them backed up to the edge and squirted which was quite amusing. I wonder what's underneath?

I love how the Notts babies still have fluffy legs, they look like they are wearing pantaloons!


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

wind1 said:


> Just had a look, how scary is that, there's nothing around the nest. One of them backed up to the edge and squirted which was quite amusing. I wonder what's underneath?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh no, my worst fears have come true, 2 of the Notts babies are along the ledge, not on the edge they are up against the wall but still on the ledge. That's it, I can't watch anymore.

Aaarrrgggghhh, went straight back to look and the 3rd one has joined them, my stress levels have just shot through the ceiling!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:lol: they do like to scare us humans don't they? I'd just taken a look and for some reason I always click on camera 2 first to have a close up on the nest so I was  when I saw the empty nest. I then looked on camera 1 and :yikes: there they were the little monkeys along the ledge.

My son goes to Nottingham Trent University but not in that building but he said if you stand on the opposite side of the road you can see them on the ledge. He laughs at me and says I'm 'sad' for checking in on them all the time but he's the one that has before now rung me to say "go on the falcon webcam, I'm outside the corner building opposite & I'll wave my arms" - who's the loopy one now I ask ut: :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

After the rain of the past 3 days, it is lovely to see them sunning themselves on the warmth of the ledge.  

I wish they would zoom the camera in so we can see them better.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

8.16am and they are still on the ledge  i too am having a nervous breakdown watching them , get back in that nest now you lil bugg-s


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> :lol: they do like to scare us humans don't they? I'd just taken a look and for some reason I always click on camera 2 first to have a close up on the nest so I was  when I saw the empty nest. I then looked on camera 1 and :yikes: there they were the little monkeys along the ledge.
> 
> My son goes to Nottingham Trent University but not in that building but he said if you stand on the opposite side of the road you can see them on the ledge. He laughs at me and says I'm 'sad' for checking in on them all the time but he's the one that has before now rung me to say "go on the falcon webcam, I'm outside the corner building opposite & I'll wave my arms" - who's the loopy one now I ask ut: :lol:


Haha and do you see him?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

wind1 said:


> Haha and do you see him?


Yep, I've seen him a couple of times :lol: depends on how they've got camera 1 angled - he's the size of an ant though but he's the only one stood waving his arms - apparently he gets strange looks from people walking past him but he's a student what can I say


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tincan said:


> 8.16am and they are still on the ledge  i too am having a nervous breakdown watching them , get back in that nest now you lil bugg-s


Yesterday, one of them was standing in the corner of the nest looking along the ledge. I'll bet it's wee mind was thinking "Right, tomorrow, I am having some of that!!!"


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Camera is zoomed in


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Yep, I've seen him a couple of times :lol: depends on how they've got camera 1 angled - he's the size of an ant though but he's the only one stood waving his arms - apparently he gets strange looks from people walking past him but he's a student what can I say


Perhaps you could ask him to get a big fishing net, then phone him when the babies are on the edge and he can rush across with the net to catch them if they fall. We would all feel less stressed then when they are out there


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG! they are all on the ledge sunning themselves:yikes::yikes::yikes: .....get back in that bloody nest you little monsters!!!:skep::skep:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> OMG! they are all on the ledge sunning themselves:yikes::yikes::yikes: .....get back in that bloody nest you little monsters!!!:skep::skep:


Indeed they should , obviously MB has nerves of steel  , whereas i am a nervous wreck watching them


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

tincan said:


> Indeed they should , obviously MB has nerves of steel  , whereas i am a nervous wreck watching them


Im such a wimp too hun!  .....last couple of days and this morning I have read the last page BEFORE checking the cameras so I can get a jist of what is happening :ihih::ihih::ihih:....that way I can prepare myself for any sad news without viewing ....

I swear if I see anything bad it will traumatise me :mellow::mellow: ....they are like our little surrogate babies!!

Update : - ALL three are chilling in da nest!  must have heard us all telling them off LOL


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

It looks even more scary close up!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

OOOhh what's happened , seem to have a cam prob , where are those babies


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Found them under whatever that thing is


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tincan said:


> OOOhh what's happened , seem to have a cam prob , where are those babies


Hiding UNDER the camera!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Pmsl Moggy  ..... Just knew i should of carried on hoovering the stairs , to early for medicinal Brandy , will have to make do with half a box of After 8's :blush2::blush2:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tincan said:


> Pmsl Moggy  ..... Just knew i should of carried on hoovering the stairs , to early for medicinal Brandy , *will have to make do with half a box of After 8's *:blush2::blush2:


Pass some over here and feel less guilty eating only quarter of a box instead!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

tincan said:


> Found them under whatever that thing is


I swear they are doing it on purpose !!:ciappa::ciappa: up yours PF they are saying !! hahahah!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It's lunchtime!!!! They are all back in the nest.

I'm not sure but I think they are eating After Eights....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> It's lunchtime!!!! They are all back in the nest.
> 
> I'm not sure but I think they are eating After Eights....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


FOFF :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Im sure one just waved his claw at the camera!!! :scared::scared::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Where are the other 2 ? Only 1 in the nest.*


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't look anymore , i actually thought they were eating their sibling , but i did'nt see the parents take the food in 

Looks like a pigeon phew


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Where are the other 2 ? Only 1 in the nest.*


Probally perambulating along the ledge, as they have been doing most of the morning and giving the majority of PF watchers heart attacks!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tincan said:


> I can't look anymore , i actually thought they were eating their sibling , but i did'nt see the parents take the food in
> 
> Looks like a pigeon phew


Too many After Eights make ya hallucinate ya know!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

tincan said:


> I can't look anymore , i actually thought they were eating their sibling , but i did'nt see the parents take the food in
> 
> Looks like a pigeon phew


LOL you crack me up !!! stop making me giggle its hard enough on a Friday afternoon to not become hysterical,without all this laughing !!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Where are the other 2 ? Only 1 in the nest.*


Jan they are being naughty little toddlers - into everything and a fascination with danger ie walking on the ledge!!!hmy:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't see any, the nest, apart from a very dead pigeon, is empty. They can't have flown, they are too young.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Valanita said:


> I can't see any, the nest, apart from a very dead pigeon, is empty. They can't have flown, they are too young.


The camera has now been moved and you can see the wee rascals hiding underneath it.


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

*OOER!*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

click said:


> *OOER!*


I just went on the camera on the next was empty, then went on to the other:yikes: I hope they go back to the nest tonight.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

2 are back in the nest, just I hope No. 3 goes back as well,


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Not sure where the Chichester lot are, the nest has been empty for the last few hours? Must be out of camera view, as far as I know they can't go far


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

wind1 said:


> Not sure where the Chichester lot are, the nest has been empty for the last few hours? Must be out of camera view, as far as I know they can't go far


Back in the nest now.


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope to heck the Nottingham lot are behind the camera.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

click said:


> I hope to heck the Nottingham lot are behind the camera.


9.13 and still missing:yikes: I wish they wouldn't keep hiding.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*10.28 am and still no babies in nest. *


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Wouldn't have thought they'd have flown yet.Soon,but not yet IMO.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

11.35 and they're still not there


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Where are they? 


Are they big enough to fly yet?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

But they still had a fair bit of down?? And surely they wouldn't be gone all day? They'd get tired on their first flight.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah they have fixed the camera so it looking down from above! You can see them now. Well one of them anyway - they must just have moved away from the nest .


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

All three are there


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

4.30pm. They have now moved down the other end, Mom or Dad feeding them


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

one in nest trying to get some food off parent


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

ohh, forgot about the naming competition

Amelia 
Gwendoline 
Earnest


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a feeling they'll be taking the plunge soon.Especially the little male,hardly any downy feathers left at all now.
Wonder what the feeling is when you take the plunge and launch off.Without a parachute 



Just look at those wings flapping.Not long now.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

he's standing on the edge flapping his little wings .......... I'm not sure I like watching anymore


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was watching him on the edge, looked away then back and he has gone. Don't know if he's flown off or moved out of view. Can't see any of them now


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

All 3 back in the nest, for the moment anyway.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Noisy baby tonight! I've always been curious as to what birds do at night haha


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the current camera man is needing a change of underwear as he has been spinning the remote around trying to find the wee monsters. He's found one on the ledge behind the camera but I don't know where the other 2 currently are................


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Two in the box , One just outside of it.... They really are coming into their own now mini peregrines  Loving the Falcon " Haka" that they do , gorgeous birds .......


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Think they need to do a bit of housework. :lol:


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Thought we had a flyer for a minute.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It feels like they have gone from wee fluffy babies to teenagers quite literally overnight!!!!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

yes click, i was watching at that time too and thought the same

a bit disappointed s/he didnt


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

They are growing sooo fast! Won't be long until they have flown the nest and we'll be waiting for next years clutch.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awww where have the little babies gone!!!!!  all grown up now nearly .....amazing to see how they have progressed in a few short days since I last looked .....can only see two - has one flown??


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

If you look closely, I 'think' there is one just outside the nest, near the left hand corner. Underneath the ledge overhang, in the shade.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Gosh! They are certainly very mobile now. Practically running along that ledge. They could go soon.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Gosh! They are certainly very mobile now. Practically running along that ledge. They could go soon.


They have really been flapping and testing those beautiful wings out over the last few days. Quite gorgeous and thrilling to see.

The first one off the ledge is going to have us all chewing our fingernails down to our knuckles I think...............


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Well they certainly know how to relax now.They look the most comfortable that I've ever seen them.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

They are getting soo big!


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Just thought I'd put this on.What a lovely picture.










And I thought I'd repeat this one of the worlds luckiest pigeon.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

click said:


> Just thought I'd put this on.What a lovely picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww love that one of them all together :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lovely they are getting really big now, I don't think it will be long before the take to the skies.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> lovely they are getting really big now, I don't think it will be long before the take to the skies.


The blog reckons next week.......


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

playing hide and seek at the far end of the building


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

That doesn't look right to me.One chick is very still and not feeding.

I hope I'm wrong but it doesn't look well.It hasn't moved for ten minutes now.

Edit.It's moving now.Had me worried for a minute.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

click said:


> That doesn't look right to me.One chick is very still and not feeding.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong but it doesn't look well.It hasn't moved for ten minutes now.


OMG i hope it moves , it is motionless , just the breeze blowing it's feathers , come on little fella


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

It's just moved  hoping it is just feeling extra sleepy


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Little bugger had me worried.They must be well fed not to join in the meal.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

well it's nearly 3hrs since all 3 were seen , the two in the box have been together since then , where's the other little fella ? ..... yep i am fretting  i do hope he?she is ok


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It currently looks like there 'might' be one sleeping (?) in the bottom right-hand corner of the nesting box. No sign of the other 2.....


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm watching 2 of them feeding now but no sign of a third, has anyone seen 3 together today?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

wind1 said:


> I'm watching 2 of them feeding now but no sign of a third, has anyone seen 3 together today?


#

No not since we both posted this morning , keeping fingers crossed that all is well ....... but i have to admit i too am concerned ....


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Phew, 6:40am and all 3 are there.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*8.29 am and 2 of them are on the ledge.*


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Can only see one, havent looked in on them for a few days and crikey what a difference those few days have made, I thought it was the adult on the ledge at first. Seems Ive missed a lot.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Camera one has been turned round and all 3 are there 1:55pm

Update: One has just flown from the edge of the ledge back in towards the building, a good 4 or 5 flaps of the wings!

Sorry another update: It has just run along the ledge towards the camera flapping it's wings taking off a little bit. A little bit scary as one foot is over the edge so a few heart stopping moments. The camera is being moved around at the moment and I can't see the other 2 at all so are they off flying already? Oh wait a minute there they are, they must have been hiding!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Camera 1 has all 3 in its sights at the moment.

There is speculation that Ernest may have already taken his first flight!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh WOW!!!!!!!

One took off as I was watching...................... :w00t:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> One took off as I was watching...................... :w00t:


OMG really!!! :yikes::yikes: I missed it !

All three are having a snooze all snuggled up right now - :001_wub:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

All three cuddled up together on ledge now.


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

*"Oi! Missus! Will ya sit down,us at the back can't see!"*


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

*Doesn't seem possible in just 10 days does it?*


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have been looking in on the Norwich gang occasionally and there only seems to be one left there but I thought they were younger than the Notts ones. I kept looking yesterday but each time there was only one, even when the parent bird was there feeding, and again this morning still only one.


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Only one chick in sight out of the four,have they tumbled off the ledge? Unless there is another place they have gone to it's the only answer.
Looks like three have flown a bit on the early side.Hope they made it ok.

Edit. Three have left early,all found ok,here's one going over the top.






Viewing Webcam: Norwich Cathedral Peregrine Falcon Nest Platform


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

click said:


> Only one chick in sight out of the four,have they tumbled off the ledge? Unless there is another place they have gone to it's the only answer.
> Looks like three have flown a bit on the early side.Hope they made it ok.
> 
> Edit. Three have left early,all found ok,here's one going over the top.
> ...


19.25 and still just the one left, his have his supper at the moment.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Aawww I feel sorry for the one left on his own. He must wonder where the others have gone and he's got no one to snuggle up to at night :sad:


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

wind1 said:


> Aawww I feel sorry for the one left on his own. He must wonder where the others have gone and he's got no one to snuggle up to at night :sad:


It would appear the Norwich youngsters are getting some flak off the neighbours :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

click said:


> It would appear the Norwich youngsters are getting some flak off the neighbours :001_rolleyes:


Magpies (spelling) I really don't I them.


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Magpies (spelling) I really don't I them.


I beg your puddin'?

Meanwhile back at Norwich. Erm! time for the Acme cleaning company to pay a visit.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Bump,because I can. 
Where are they ?


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Have they flown away now? I have not seen them at all yesturday and this morning.
The osprey babies are growing fast now, they will soon go I think


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Have they flown away now? I have not seen them at all yesturday and this morning.
> The osprey babies are growing fast now, they will soon go I think


Last night I watch Mr & Mrs P, trying to get the last baby to fly they disappeared round the corner that was the last I saw of them.

Looking forward to watching it all happen again next year.

Baby Osprey, where are they??


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Have they flown away now? I have not seen them at all yesturday and this morning.
> The osprey babies are growing fast now, they will soon go I think


Last night I watch Mr & Mrs P, trying to get the last baby to fly they disappeared round the corner that was the last I saw of them.

Looking forward to watching it all happen again next year.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Very best of luck little ones, its been amazing watching you grow!..... please steer clear of the grouse moors!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Have they all gone now?? :001_unsure:

I couldnt watch last few days  Im just too chicken (in case they fell etc) but Im really glad all went well and I wish them long happy lives - :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I watched them last night and did wonder whether it might the last time I saw them  It's sad to think it was but it's the miracle of nature and them continuing with their lives.

Until next year Mr & Mrs P when we all start with our vigils again


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> Last night I watch Mr & Mrs P, trying to get the last baby to fly they disappeared round the corner that was the last I saw of them.
> 
> Looking forward to watching it all happen again next year.
> 
> Baby Osprey, where are they??


Sorry I missed the last baby fly

The ospreys are at Manston Bay.
www.ospreys.uk/webam/

I think


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

If anyone has missed seeing the babies in flight, this link is from the Falcon blog:

[youtube_browser]J2LegSMF7To[/youtube_browser]


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> If anyone has missed seeing the babies in flight, this link is from the Falcon blog:
> 
> [youtube_browser]J2LegSMF7To[/youtube_browser]


Ohhh fab! is the nottm nest?? xxx

dont worry just saw it is! LOL


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Ohhh fab! is the nottm nest?? xxx


:lol: :lol:

I think the words 'Nottingham Trent University' on the side of the nest box is a bit of a give-away babes!!!!   

xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think the words 'Nottingham Trent University' on the side of the nest box is a bit of a give-away babes!!!!
> 
> xx


I know I did edit my post !!!!! so nrrrrrrrrrrrrrxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I know I did edit my post !!!!! so nrrrrrrrrrrrrrxxx


But NOT before I had clocked your boo-boo!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> But NOT before I had clocked your boo-boo!!!! :001_tt2:


Miss Vigilant!! :ciappa::ciappa:xx


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well they wont be getting their deposit back from the Landlord, look at the state of the place!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Sorry I missed the last baby fly
> 
> The ospreys are at Manston Bay.
> [B]www.ospreys.uk/webam[/B]/
> ...


Thanks :thumbup:


----------

